# IPAD 1 écran coté droit ne répond plus



## bartmac (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour comme  dit dans le titre mon ipad ne détecte plus mais doigt  sur tous le coté  droit ou il y a le bouton volume . 
Mais tous le reste marche niquel, bug du jour aux lendemain si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.

Merci


----------

